
Linus Torvalds on Oracle Java API Copyright Claims Against Android (2012) - lawrenceyan
https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/TZsT2BP3TDh
======
lawrenceyan
What I'm more surprised about frankly is that Linus legitimately used Google+
back then. Who would have thought?

